# Frustrating DVD-rom driver problem



## pholman

Hello! This is my first post on this forum, and I have a problem that I hope someone can help me fix.

A few days ago my DVD-rom stopped working. The device has power, and is showing up in the device list in control panel. (I am running Windows 7 on a Dell Inspiron 1720 laptop, see specifications below)

By using Windows 7's built-in diagnostic tool, it seems that the driver is missing or that there might have happened something to the computers registry that has rendered the DVD-rom useless. However, the drivers will not reinstall through the diagnostic tool, nor does downloading and installing the necessary drivers manually fix the problem. I have tried editing some keys in the registry without any luck.

I then decided to reinstall Windows hoping it would fix the problem. Since the DVD-rom doesn't work, I decided to download a Windows 7 .iso-file from a torrent site (I know it's illegal, and I will of course reinstall the legal version from my own DVD when I get the DVD-rom working again.)

The problem is, when trying to mount the image file using either Alcohol 120% or DAEMON Tools Lite, nothing happens. It seems that whatever disables my DVD-rom driver is also somehow preventing virtual drives from working as well. The virtual devices added from both programs also shows up in the device list in control panel, but is also showing that one or more drivers are missing.

I hope someone can help me find a solution to this extremely frustrating problem. I really need both the DVD-player and the virtual disc-programs to work as soon as possible.

Computer specifications:

Dell Inspiron 1720 laptop running Windows 7 32-bit.
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz
RAM: 2.0GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 327MHz (5-5-5-15)
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 0FP441 (Microprocessor)
Graphics: Generic PnP Monitor on NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT
Hard drive: 244GB Western Digital WDC WD2500BEVS-75UST0 ATA Device (SATA)
Optical Drives: Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-5540A ATA Device

Using the Piriform Speccy analysis tool, I get the following information (the first is the physical DVD-player, the other one is a virtual drive added by DAEMON Tools):

Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-5540A ATA Device
	Media Type	UNKNOWN
	Name	Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-5540A ATA Device
	Availability	Running/Full Power
	Capabilities	Random Access, Supports Removable Media
	Config Manager Error Code	Failure using the VxD loader
	Config Manager User Config	FALSE
	Media Loaded	FALSE
	Status	Error

CD-ROM Drive 
	Media Type	UNKNOWN
	Name	CD-ROM Drive
	Availability	Running/Full Power
	Capabilities	Random Access, Supports Removable Media
	Config Manager Error Code	Failure using the VxD loader
	Config Manager User Config	FALSE
	Media Loaded	FALSE
	Status	Error


----------



## johnb35

Download and run this tool to see if it fixes your issue.

http://support.microsoft.com/mats/cd_dvd_drive_problems/en-us


----------

